# Porsche GT3 RS - Griffiths Detailing



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

This loverly Porsche GT3 RS was booked in for our advanced protection detail, this detail is designed to add gloss and top end protection to all surfaces.

Lower halves, wheels and arches where sprayed with Maxolen pre wash



















Vehicle was then snow foamed using Autobrite Magifoam, this was allowed to dwell for 10 mins.










Next the wheels and arches where cleaned using G101, smart wheels, wheel woolies and valet pro brush























































Paint work was clayed with autofinesse clay and lube, then machines using a DA and Autofinesse rejuvenate










Swissvax crystal rock was applied to paintwork










Gtechniq G1 on glass










Gtechniq C1 on trim




























Swissvax Autobahn on wheels, after being polished with Autofinesse rejuvenate



















To leave this










Thanks for looking!

Chris


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

amazing  great job


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Nice work . Love the colour and the car


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow love it!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha that was quick only just saw the finish pic on facebook, then came on here to see the write up.

Lovely work my man. Paint work looks super slippery and wet.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great work mucka. Lovely car too.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Ha that was quick only just saw the finish pic on facebook, then came on here to see the write up.
> 
> Lovely work my man. Paint work looks super slippery and wet.


hahaha wasnt much to do really!! At least i had someone to take some pics today!!

cheers again!

Chris


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

My dream car!

Nice finish Chris as always mate.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Bristol Red (Sep 20, 2011)

Clyde said:


> Stunning


What he said... :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

great job on my dreamcar!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Chris, been checking the few pic's out on facebook


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice car :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great work as usual chris :thumb:

love that colour :argie:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

i see that colour for first time in a Porsche....its lovely...and top work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks awesome, great work :thumb:.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work Chris, Have a soft spot for the GT3 RS.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

lovely car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you very much everybody for the great comments!




Chris


----------



## User2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Was looking forward to this one, great car & even better job 

Milan


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Love it


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks!!!! 




Chris


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice Colour. Good job


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> Nice Colour. Good job


Thanks!!!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

angerine dream!! Fantastic car and great work!! :thumb::argie:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Like the new watermarks and signage


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great car and nice results :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic work


----------



## mikey4 (Oct 8, 2012)

stunning


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Great work, perfect finish!:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you!!! Got another one of these coming in soon. Can't wait


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Short, sharp & straight to the point. Nice work Chris :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

slrestoration said:


> Short, sharp & straight to the point. Nice work Chris :thumb:


Cheers Nick!!

Chris


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Splendid job on an amazing car! :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks mate!!


----------

